# What line to use



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I just purchased a new rod and reel for my son. I bought him a Penn Fierce 4000 on a 7 ft penn rod. This will be used for him to catch spanish and bait fish off of the pier. Do you think I should go with a 10lb mono or 20lb power pro? Thanks!


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm a fan of power pro myself. You never know when a big redfish will hit.


----------

